# Consultancies that get Job-offer for Germany while in India



## eyyunni1985 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello All,

I have been informed that there are companies/consultancies which would function like Tier2 for UK ( Sponsor and then send to UK and allow to job search ).

I am sorry if it hurts anyone in any ways. Wanted to explore this scenario.

Seniors, please shed light on this...

Understand JSV is an open option and totally agree..

But wanted to know about this as well...

Thanks


----------

